
A Path Less Taken to the Peak of the Math World (2017) - BerislavLopac
https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-path-less-taken-to-the-peak-of-the-math-world-20170627/
======
ColinWright
I remember working on the log-concavity thing back in 1989 or so. I remember
getting very excited that I'd proved a couple of small cases, but at the time
didn't realise that it was such a big thing. I doubt I would ever have proved
the whole thing, but it's interesting to see it pop up, and it does make me
wonder ...

